

The Future of Privacy - hotgoldminer
http://www.pewinternet.org/2014/12/18/future-of-privacy/

======
nateabele
Obligatory:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panopticism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panopticism)

